# Pacing tortoise



## cleinertson (Nov 14, 2010)

I have an African sulcata tortoise (Moshi) and he/she paces around the enclosure almost constantly. Then, we hear clawing on the side or corner of the enclosure. I just want to know if this is normal as Moshi recently passes some bladder stones. Could this be a sign she/he is in pain?[/size][/font]


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 14, 2010)

Hi Cleinerston:

Welcome to the forum!!

May we know your name?

I'm sorry to say that your tortoise is acting perfectly NORMAL!!! 

Sulcatas wander for miles in the wild, then when they go into their burrows they have to "rearrange the furniture" for an hour or so before they can settle down to sleep. The scratching and clawing that you hear when she's in her corner means that she's trying to improve on her hiding place by digging it out a bit (or rearranging the furniture!!).

Just be sure the tortoise is drinking a lot of water and the excess calcium will not be a problem. Do you know what urates is? You might be seeing urates (perfectly normal) and not stones.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Nov 14, 2010)

Welcome. They want out.


----------



## Scooter (Nov 14, 2010)

My little sulcata has a corner that he loves to spend all day trying to climb and dig out of. He will stop to make his rounds through the enclosure, grab a bite to eat, maybe a quick nap then back at that corner lol.


----------



## Cfr200 (Nov 14, 2010)

My Fred does laps around his/her enclosure, and really likes to climb over one hide over and over again. It seems like Fred has three states, sleeping, doing laps or eating. My other one Ethel is far more happy to bask and only move to eat or find a new spot to sleep in. They all have their own patterns and when they start doing something different is when you have to start to worry if anything is wrong. 
Mine also pass urates (white chalky like substance), nothing to worry about if they are getting a good soaking and have water to drink. I normally find some every once and awhile in the bottom of the tub I use to soak them in. Just keep Moshi nice and hydrated and this should not happen very often.


----------



## Tom (Nov 14, 2010)

Yep. Sounds like a normal sulcata.


----------



## Kristina (Nov 14, 2010)

How big is Moshi, and how big is his enclosure?

Yes, pacing is normal, but by giving him lots of room, you can cut down on it some.

Welcome to the forum!


----------

